# Hooked on utah.... once again



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

anyone watch tonights show? anyone catch the part when he was going through sportsmans showing the products they would be using. when he got to the bullets part for a turkey hunt he said he likes the winchester shells in a "BBB or BB" for turkey hunting....... dunno if he gets out much or not, but if hes gonna have a hunting show, he should atleast know the legal shot limit size for the state he calls home and hunts in :roll: 

Firearms and archery
equipment
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-54-5
Turkeys may be taken only with a bow and
broadhead arrows, or a shotgun no larger than 10
gauge and no smaller than 20 gauge, firing shot
between BB and no. 6 in size.

i envy the hell out of his job, but with every show i watch, the more and more un-impressed i am with his game species identification and law violations. i understand we all make mistakes, intentional or not, but if you are going to broadcast it for everyone to see, you better have most your poop in a group. if he plans to stay around awhile, he needs to get his act together.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That show was a disaster, with shows like that they will be off the air in no time.

Had to laugh when he picked up his BB and BBB winchester shot for turkeys.

Did you also catch the part when the turkey "winded" them and got out of dodge. 

They also showed some Jakes with small beards and said that these birds weren't legal to take.

The last setup was in a campground, they tried not to show the building, but they were yards from where the turkeys were.

They showed the guy yelping like crazy with his box call, no purrs, cluck, or any thing but big loud yelps.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well what is worng with shoting bbb for turkey i do not see anything wrong with shooting bbb at turkey .


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well what is worng with shoting bbb for turkey i do not see anything wrong with shooting bbb at turkey .


I'm pretty sure it say's

"firing shot
between BB and no. 6 in size"

bbb is too big


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well what is worng with shoting bbb for turkey i do not see anything wrong with shooting bbb at turkey .


There isn't anything wrong with it if your pass shooting them on the wing... But, that's not the idea with turkeys. Most folks use a tight choke with small shot like 4-6 shot to create a dense pattern that will turn a turkey head into Jello. Ideally the bird is called into range and shot in the noggin with a stack of shot the size of a volleyball. Now, if we hunted turkeys over pointing dogs and flushed them like pheasants, (don't laugh, I've done it!) Then a bigger shot with an open choke might be the norm...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Now, if we hunted turkeys over pointing dogs and flushed them like pheasants, (don't laugh, I've done it!)...


WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR THAT?!? -8/- :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3ie7lqc1]
> Now, if we hunted turkeys over pointing dogs and flushed them like pheasants, (don't laugh, I've done it!)...


WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR THAT?!? -8/- :lol:[/quote:3ie7lqc1]

Well, it didn't happen on purpose... I was hunting pheasants in KS and my GWP was tracking what I thought was sure to be a big old rooster up a long brushy draw. We got right to the top and he locked up on a big bush right at the edge. I thought, HA! I've got you trapped now! As I stepped around to flush the "pheasant" a big tom turkey came boiling out of the bush and flushed over my head just like a big rooster. My dog had this wide eyed look on his face and I about crapped myself. *VWHOOP VWHOOP VWHOOP VWOOP* and away he went with all the speed and grace of a wild pheasant. My dog was pizsed! He couldn't believe I didn't shoot the biggest rooster he'd ever pointed! :shock: Since then I've seen it happen two more times. Once in Nebraska and another in Montana. Each time was in the fall and I didn't have a tag... :|


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, I'll bet that was a heart-attack moment. Its quite amazing birds that big can get airborne in the first place.


-DallanC


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="kill_'em_all":jwx4drh6][quote="TEX-O-BOB":jwx4drh6]
> Now, if we hunted turkeys over pointing dogs and flushed them like pheasants, (don't laugh, I've done it!)...


WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR THAT?!? -8/- :lol:[/quote:jwx4drh6]

Well, it didn't happen on purpose... I was hunting pheasants in KS and my GWP was tracking what I thought was sure to be a big old rooster up a long brushy draw. We got right to the top and he locked up on a big bush right at the edge. I thought, HA! I've got you trapped now! As I stepped around to flush the "pheasant" a big tom turkey came boiling out of the bush and flushed over my head just like a big rooster. My dog had this wide eyed look on his face and I about crapped myself. *VWHOOP VWHOOP VWHOOP VWOOP* and away he went with all the speed and grace of a wild pheasant. My dog was pizsed! He couldn't believe I didn't shoot the biggest rooster he'd ever pointed! :shock: Since then I've seen it happen two more times. Once in Nebraska and another in Montana. Each time was in the fall and I didn't have a tag... :|[/quote:jwx4drh6]

I was Turkey hunting last year with a guy before I had tagged out. We crossed over a ridge and started down the other side. As we got into some thicker brush my friend flushed a Tom just a few yds from where he was walking. He swung on it as if it were a big old rooster and Bang!! that was how he killed his very first Turkey. It was pretty sweet to be witness. Although this was really cool and not many guys get to shoot a Turkey this way theres still nothing like calling one in.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

tigerpincer said:


> I was Turkey hunting last year with a guy before I had tagged out. We crossed over a ridge and started down the other side. As we got into some thicker brush my friend flushed a Tom just a few yds from where he was walking. He swung on it as if it were a big old rooster and Bang!! that was how he killed his very first Turkey. It was pretty sweet to be witness. Although this was really cool and not many guys get to shoot a Turkey this way theres still nothing like calling one in.


it is pretty sweet to fold one of those suckers in the air! i did it to a merriam a few years ago. jumped him as we were walkin to a spot to set up. that sucker broke a huge tree limb as he crashed to the ground. it was awesome! :lol:


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I have killed 4 toms in the last 5 seasons with 3 1/2 inch 12 ga. Federal #4 shot copper coated turkey loads from 20 yards out to 51 yards, all one shot kills, what the heck would you want bigger shot for. :roll:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

in some state you can only use steel shot for turkey and upland game


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> in some state you can only use steel shot for turkey and upland game


Really, what state(s) is that? -Ov-


----------

